
Growth Will Kill Your Business Before You Even Start - wexcely
https://techpoint.ng/2015/08/05/growth-will-kill-your-business-before-you-even-start/
======
sharemywin
They had good retention it just didn't scale.

[http://startupclass.samaltman.com/courses/lec04/](http://startupclass.samaltman.com/courses/lec04/)

